# what are the benefits of being a gold member??



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

as title really as i have now turn gold :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

baggsy said:


> as title really as i have now turn gold :thumb:


u have to pay lorian a monthly fee


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

we are looked upon as godlike by the mere mortal bronze beta's


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

dont i get access to stuff like adult lounge lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Nothing. Apparently Lorian is adding some stuff though..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

baggsy said:


> dont i get access to stuff like adult lounge lol


got to apply for access

PM lorian or katy

its not overly entertaining in then compared to a year or two a go but it passes the time


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

baggsy said:


> dont i get access to stuff like adult lounge lol


You have to apply for AL and MA mate via Katy.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

its just a badge 2 show you need 2 get out more:thumb:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

baggsy said:


> as title really as i have now turn gold :thumb:


Milky and Flinty will give you a struggle cuddle.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Just means your wicked...al isn't all it's cracked up to b! A lil disappointed to say the least!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> got to apply for access
> 
> PM lorian or katy
> 
> its not overly entertaining in then compared to a year or two a go but it passes the time


applied around 5-6 days ago no replies or anything :sad:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

We can steal ur Gold mate this is the benefit # 1 ..


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There is a system for joining the Male Animal and Adult Lounge:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-accessing-private-forums.html

All requests for the MA which were made using that system were approived today.

The current benefits for Gold members are detailed here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

I intend to build on this in the future - happy to listen to ideas if you have them.


----------

